# puppy linux



## metalgear (8. Juli 2004)

Hi zusammen!

Vor kurzem hab' ich in 'nem Linux-Magazin von einer "neuen" Live-Linux Distribution namens Puppy-Linux ( http://www.goosee.com/puppy/ ) gehört. 
"Puppy" soll sich vor allem dadurch auszeichnen, dass es sehr schlank ist und kaum Performance benötigt.
Weil ich einen ALTEN Rechner  (P II  266MHz  64 MB) testweise als FTP-Server eingerichtet hab, und das arme Ding schon unter SuSE 8 arg zu schleppen hat, dachte ich mir, dass Puppy Linux vielleicht ganz sinnvoll wäre - als installierte version versteht sich.

Allerdings ging es nicht über mehrere fehlgeschlagene Boot-Versuche hinaus - nach der Erkennung und Initialisierung einiger Geräte versucht das System, die RAM-Disks zu prüfen, mit dem ernüchternden Ergebnis:
0 RAM-Disks found

Und das war’s dann... kein Eingabe-Promt oder sonst irgendwas... 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand 'ne Idee?!

Danke schon mal


----------



## Thomas Kuse (8. Juli 2004)

Kernel-Version und konkrete Fehlerausgabe bitte angeben


----------

